# Can someone draw Ginisee, Uma, and Demi? I've never gotten any of them drawn!



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey guys! I was really hoping all of the incredible artists on this board would help me out.

I've never gotten any of my horses drawn and I would really love a drawing of each of them. I know you guys are the people to help me out!

First pic is Uma (buckskin-ish bay with white star) with/without halter is fine

Second is Demi (bright bay with white star) with/without halter is fine

Third is Ginisee (black) I know this pic is small, but I figured that her lines were defined enough to draw her. With or without the bridle is fine

THANKS SO MUCH IN ADVANCE!!! It would really mean a lot to me to immortalize my horses like this.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Absolutely. 


`
`
`
`
`
`
`
`
`
`
Here you go:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

MIEventer said:


>


Wow, I'll bet you have to turn away 95% of your requested commissions, MIE!:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

You know, funny that you mention that -beacuse yes....yes I do.

ROFL!


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

hey , jjd[edits] could do a collage or edits for you ,icantdraw personally ? 
but just thought, hey not , mght aswel ask  x


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I just wanted to bump this up for Drew..


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

I'd love to give it a go. Do you have any of the pictures bigger? If not I'll just improvise
I've done a few quick sketches and I should be able to do it based on these ones. 
I'll have a crack at it tonight


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

I've done a quick sketch of Uma and I'll draw it onto actual drawing paper in a bit. (Yes I just found a scrap of squared paper and began to draw. It does look better in real life my camera distorted it a bit and I couldn't be bothered to turn on my scanner

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/P8180057.jpg


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

Ok, I obviously have some creative juices flowing because I also finished the sketch of Demi. This ones lighter since I didn't go over my lines. I know it's hard to see, sorry

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/P8180058.jpg


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

Well, I finished Demi. I'm pretty bummed by the way it scanned. It looks a lot better in reality, unless it's just the fact that I've been staring at it for a few too many hours
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/P8190076.jpg


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

saint3meg3rlfc said:


> Well, I finished Demi. I'm pretty bummed by the way it scanned. It looks a lot better in reality, unless it's just the fact that I've been staring at it for a few too many hours
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/P8190076.jpg


 
Um... WOW. You are very talented! I am super impressed!

If you ever want to draw Denny, I have lots of big images


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS! you are soooo talented saint3meg3rlfc! Thank you so much!!! I absolutely love them!!!!!

MIEventer- I should really pay you for those drawings 

If anyone else wants to give it a go, please do!


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Um... WOW. You are very talented! I am super impressed!
> 
> If you ever want to draw Denny, I have lots of big images


PM me with them and I'l take a look

EventerDrew - Thank you very much  I'll work on Uma tonight


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Very nice, very sophisticated. I like the painterly feel it has.


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

toadflax said:


> Very nice, very sophisticated. I like the painterly feel it has.


Thank you very much. But I wish I could find a way to transfer it onto the computer better. It looks a thousand times better in real life


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

I've just finished the one for JustDressageIt and Uma is my next on my list


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Very Nice, u ever need more practice gimme a shout...we have a total of 9 horses and one that just passed that would be a challenge for anyone (he was a 42 year old welsh pony with a 7" sway back and cushings disease. he was put down last fall) anyways let me know (the ones i have now arent like Sunny the pony lol)


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

charlene1985 said:


> Very Nice, u ever need more practice gimme a shout...we have a total of 9 horses and one that just passed that would be a challenge for anyone (he was a 42 year old welsh pony with a 7" sway back and cushings disease. he was put down last fall) anyways let me know (the ones i have now arent like Sunny the pony lol)


I actually have a thread on the board about me wanting practice. feel free to post in it


----------

